# Kaufberatung Gaming PC



## Dedak (29. Juli 2011)

Hey Community,

Ich bräuchte eine Kaufberatung zu einem neuen Gaming Pc da mein alter schon in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich mal zusammengestellt und wollte mir eure Meinungen und Verbesserungen einholen.


*CPU Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100

Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE HD6950 DIRT3 Edition* *

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K* *

Netzteil: Seasonic X-560* *

Gehäuse: Midi TowerSharkoon T9 Value green edition* *

DVD-Brenner: SATA LG GH-22NS* *

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-PA65-UD3-B3* *

Festplatte: Western Digital WD5000AAKX 500 GB SATA 600* *

Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit* *

DVD-Laufwerk: SATA LG DH-18NS* *

Für Zusammen € 815,05.* 

Bevorzugter shop ist Alternate


Budget liegt bei 1000 Euro.

Ich möchte den Pc nicht übertakten und er sollte leise sein.


Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 


Mfg Dedak


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

Das sieht absolut stimmig aus, nur Kleinigkeiten:

- das Mainboard wäre halt GAR nicht zum Übertakten geeignet, selbst wenn Du das mal doch vorhast, da das beim H61-Chipsatz nicht geht. Daher wäre vlt. ein Board mit einem P67-Chipsatz die bessere Wahl.

- bei der Festplatte kannst Du an sich bei den niedrigen Preisen pro Gigabyte auch eine größere oder eine zweite nehmen, vor allem wenn Du keine SATA3, sondern "nur" SATA2 nimmst. Bei Festplatten merkt man da auch keinen Unterschied. Und beim RAM kannst Du auch direkt ein 8GB-Kit mit 2x4GB nehmen, denn RAM wist grad sehr billig, 8GB schon ab 35-40€.

- brauchst Du echt noch einen Brenner UND ein DVD-Laufwerk? Wenn Du nicht oft CD/DVDs als Direktkopie machst, ist das an sich völlig unnötig.

Bei der Graka kannst Du, das das Budget ja noch Raum hat, auch eine GTX 570 nehmen.


----------



## Dedak (29. Juli 2011)

Danke Herbboy

kannst du mir evtl nen gutes Mainboard empfehlen das nen P67-Chipsatz besitzt aber kein crossfire oder sonstiges hat? Da ich nicht vorhabe ne 2 Graka einzubauen.

Zum Ram ich hab leider noch ein altes 32bit XP und die Umstellung auf nen Windows 7 64 bit Betriebssystem ist problematisch aufgrund von den alten Treibern würde es sich trotzdem lohnen 8GB jetzt schon mit zu bestellen?

Kannst du mir ne gute GTX 570 Version empfehlen gibt ja da soviele Hersteller mit unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen und kenne mich mit den Nvidia Karten nicht so aus.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

Also, eines extra OHNE crossfire finden wird schwer - aber es ist doch an sich egal, es stört ja nicht, wenn das Board das optional hat ^^  Du MUSST ja schließlich nicht crossfire nutzen, nur weil das Board es kann.

zB das hier ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   oder das MSI P67A-C43, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-021R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

aber dann kannst Du vom Preis her auch direkt eines mit CFire nehmen: Gigabyte GA-P67-DS3-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. Juli 2011)

1. ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 - gutes board, kaum schnickschnack und preiswert, wie herb auch schon empfohlen hat
2. beim ram preis zur zeit von mir ein klares: JA!
3. naja willst du eine bereits übertaktete karte(Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock), 10 jahre garantie(EVGA GeForce GTX 570) oder eher was leises(ASUS ENGTX570 DCII)?


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Da ich im Moment auch am suchen bin ist mir aufgefallen das Mindfactory im Moment um einiges günstiger ist was mein "Gesamtpaket" an geht, evtl. lässt sich für dich da auch einiges einsparen.

Gruß
Rastamen


----------



## Dedak (13. August 2011)

Ich habe mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin momentan dabei noch die letzten feinheiten vorzunehmen
*

Da der Kühler bei alternate leider nicht mehr Verfügbar ist hab mich jetzt für den 
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 3 entschlossen

Ich würde gerne Rat für diese Grafikkarte bekommen
Grafikkarte: *Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom* da die anderen vorgeschlagenden Modelle doch sehr teuer sind

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K* *

Reicht das Netzteil aus?
Netzteil: Seasonic X-560* *

Gehäuse: Midi TowerSharkoon T9 Value green edition* *

Habe das Mainboard geändert. In Ordnung so?
**Mainboard: *GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3*

Bei der Festplatte werde ich auf 500GB bleiben da ich nicht wirklich mehr brauche. Evtl gibt es da noch eine schnellere?
Festplatte: Western Digital WD5000AAKX 500 GB SATA 600* *

Arbeitspeicher geändert wie empfholen
Arbeitsspeicher: *Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit*

DVD-Laufwerk: SATA LG DH-18NS* *

Für Zusammen *€ 868,36*


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. August 2011)

kühler: passt
graka: passt, was willste denn für nen rat bzw über was?
cpu: passt
PSU: Sehr sehr gute wahl, reicht locker.
Case: Geschmackssache
MB: Gut
HDD: klar ne ssd  oder ne velociraptor aber die sind unmenschlich laut und ihr geld ned wert
RAM: is gut so
Brenner: etwas gering aber okay


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

Ich kann nur vermuten, dass Du auch bei anderen Seiten gefragt hast, denn "*da die anderen vorgeschlagenden Modelle doch sehr teuer sind"* kann ja wohl kaum auf die Postings hiernzutreffen, aber insgesamt ist da eine gute Zusammenstellung


----------



## Dedak (13. August 2011)

@*quaaaaaak du hattest mir ja oben 3 Grafikkarten empfholen sind mir aber alle samt zu teuer deshalb wollte ich wissen wie gut den die *Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom* ist im Gegensatz zu denen die du oben aufgelistet hattest**.*

*http://forum.pcgames.de/members/242113-herbboy.html @**Herbboy da ich ja 8GB Ram ausgesucht habe muss wohl noch nen neues Betriebssystem her deswegen werd ich mit dem Budget wohl ein wenig runterfahren müssen für den Rechner an sich.
*


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

dann nimm bei der Festplatte auch eine SATA2 und nicht ne SATA3 - es gibt da nämlich bis auf den Preis und der Tatsache, dass die mit SATA3 hat rein formal gesehen SATA3 hat, keinen Unterschied


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. August 2011)

ah jetzt hab ich dich, naja die phantom is in etwa so wie ein Druide in WoW, kann alles aber nichts richtig 
die karte ist leise, aber nicht so leise wie die asus, die karte ist ab werk übertaktet aber nicht so krass wie die GB und zur garantie bruach ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr sagen


----------



## magic2626 (13. August 2011)

hier ist meine empfehlung für dich! Pc läuft perfekt!
AustriaGaming - AustriaGaming PC: Core i5 trifft ASUS P8P67


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

@ magic2626 krieg ich auch für 100€ weniger: austriagaming | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland zwar nicht schlecht aber bei der graka gespart und das isn fehler, RAM is doppelt so teuer wie einer der das gleiche ergebnis bringt eine WD Black ist viel zu laut und viel zu teuer.


----------



## magic2626 (14. August 2011)

welche Graka würdest du nehmen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

die nächst höhere Stufe also eine GTX570 oder eine HD6970  würde dann auch auf ca 900€ kommen


----------



## magic2626 (14. August 2011)

ok,... danke dir... vielleicht kannst du ja beim nächsten rechnerbau, folgt ziemlich bald, deine gedanken mit einfliessen lassen


----------



## Dedak (16. August 2011)

@quaaaaaak welche von diesen beiden würdest du nehmen wenn du die wahl hättest?

*EVGA GeForce GTX570 SuperClocked für 284 €*
*oder 
**Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom für 289 €*

Hängt jetzt alles nur noch an dieser entscheidung würde mir den Rechner dann morgen oder übermorgen bestellen.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe

Mfg Dedak


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. August 2011)

wenn du nichts mehr an der karte verändern willst(also kein kühler tausch, keine wakü) dann die Gainward GTX 570 Phantom.
die EVGA GTX570SC ist ziemlich laut wie ich finde hat halt 10 jahre garantie und du darfst kühler wechseln, also wenn du z.b. wakü willst dann nimm die EVGA sonst die Gainward.


----------



## Dedak (16. August 2011)

okay danke dir *quaaaaaak 
*


----------



## magic2626 (12. September 2011)

So Leute! 
es ist so weit! 
AustriaGaming sucht mithilfe beim zusammenstellen eines Gamer-PC´s
unter: AustriaGaming - Selbstgebaut: der Weg zum Gamer-Rechner findet ihr alles was ihr benötigt!
Mit etwas Glück könnt ihr auch etwas gewinnen!


----------

